# Seiko Samurai Titanium Blue SBDA003



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Already knew this model, but they are nice. Two came on my path, so I had to buy them.I prefer this blue titanium version as the dial and hands are more in balance with the case. 
Also I like this leather strap, but when the temperature is high I do prefer the titanium bracelet.

More photo's will come, but first I'll install sapphire with a anti glare coating.


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

​


----------



## bkz187 (Jul 23, 2012)

that is just so beautiful - I want one so bad!

how is the accuracy?

can any desk diving marks be removed from the bracelet and titanium case?


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Not a problem to remove some superficial scratches. You can do it yourself or let a watchmaker take care of it. The movement is well known and accurate enough; of-course when it's regulated properly.


----------



## j e c (Jan 13, 2013)

Leave the marks(wabi) it adds to the character .


----------



## joncky (Aug 13, 2013)

Verry Nice !
Are those CGI images?

John


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Thx guys!!

These are just plain old digital photo's.


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Aug 15, 2013)

Very beautiful and wonderful picture. Thanks for share with us my friend. This picture is never be place on the google.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Thx, will make some more photo's soon. Also with the bracelet and it's white brother.


----------



## izalmajid (Oct 17, 2013)

The leather strap is georgous...
May i know where to get it?
Thks


----------



## Rabbidhaggis (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice watch sir - Mine has a few days to go on the bay but I'm getting second thoughts after seeing these photos. Looks so good on the leather!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply!

Thanks for the comments, unfortunately I don't recall where I got the strap. 
I've a two shoe boxes full with all kind of straps. :-x


----------



## e2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh my, looks great! Me 
started wanting one right now..


----------



## GeorgeVG (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow- great photography! Love the photos and I sure wish one of these were in my collection. Congrats!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

e2k said:


> Oh my, looks great! Me
> started wanting one right now..


I have multiple watches and this watch is one I really wear often. I also have the white Samurai (will make some photo's tomorrow) in steel, but I prefer this one. If you can get one,... do it!



GeorgeVG said:


> Wow- great photography! Love the photos and I sure wish one of these were in my collection. Congrats!


Thx, making photo's is a also a hobby of mine.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

As promised here some more photo's:


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

And together with his brother:


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great pictures, that is a good looking watch


----------



## clockworksynergy (Oct 3, 2013)

Great watch! Excellent pictures my friend, really shows the beauty of the watch


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Gorman22 said:


> Great pictures, that is a good looking watch





clockworksynergy said:


> Great watch! Excellent pictures my friend, really shows the beauty of the watch


Thank you both for the nice comments!


----------

